# changing substrates??



## Price (Dec 11, 2010)

Okay right now i have my 29g with bottom layer peatmoss next layer play sand, then aquarium gravel, id kind of like to take the gravel out and have sand top layer, not really play sand ive heard it kills filter propellors but maybe get me some flourite, or pool filter sand, white or black/grey, and have that on top, how would i go about doing this or is it to much trouble to even do??

Thanks!


----------



## ShrimpDiver (Sep 28, 2011)

Well you'd probably have to scoop out the gravel and be extremely careful not to pull up too much of the play sand and destroy the peat moss.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You would need to do a complete overhaul, if you ask me. Rehome your fish to a spare tank or bucket, break down and drain the tank, remove the top layer by hand, re-layer with what you want, refill and set the tank back up, wait for the cloudiness to settle, then return fish. Might take up to 2 days.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

How deep is the sand bed?

Not a bad task if you have wiggle room.

Get a small collander and a glass. Lightly scrape off the top and gently pour into the collander. Raise the collander slightly and move the rock around to sift out the sand.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would turn the filter off and any powerheads/airstones as well.

The scoop out the top layer.

the pour you new top layer in through a pvc pipe to get it at the bottom. (obviously some type of funnel at the top end may help.)

then let it all settle down over a couple of days.

Or take out the fish and water down to the substrate. scoop out the top layer, add the new, wet it , then repour in the water over a saucer, replace fish. Then wait a couple of days before turning on the filters.

only you can determine if all that work is worth it.

my .02


----------



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

Price said:


> Okay right now i have my 29g with bottom layer peatmoss next layer play sand, then aquarium gravel, id kind of like to take the gravel out and have sand top layer, not really play sand ive heard it kills filter propellors but maybe get me some flourite, or pool filter sand, white or black/grey, and have that on top, how would i go about doing this or is it to much trouble to even do??
> 
> Thanks!


You don't mention if there is water and fish in there  

I have a 75g with Eco-complete dirt and on top of that I put an inch or two of gravel-I don't remember why, except this gravel looked great when wet. That was done some years ago. I have slowly got rid of most of the gravel by taking out what I could at every water change. I use a large plastic comb and 'shimmy' it along the top of the substrate. Then I slowly bring the comb up and dump in container and then try another spot. Most of the gravel is gone, but I doubt I will be successful in getting every last stone. I wasn't in a hurry to get the job done so this works for me.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

No need to keep the filters off for any period once you have the new stuff in. It is better to let the filters remove what it can, than to let it settle all to the bottom just to be stirred up again later.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

debisbooked said:


> I use a large plastic comb and 'shimmy' it along the top of the substrate. Then I slowly bring the comb up and dump in container and then try another spot.


This just gave me another thought....a pooper scooper.  Should work rather well. Easier and less mess.


----------



## debisbooked (Jan 7, 2012)

James0816 said:


> This just gave me another thought....a pooper scooper.  Should work rather well. Easier and less mess.


Thanks! I knew there must be something out there that would work better. I wonder if they make little ones for littledoggies? I don't want to dredge up the plants in the process.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

just look for the ones to use for a cat box. ;oP


----------

